# Input2Output Echo



## wxrrja@ (20. Dez 2022)

Reimplementieren Sie Input-Output-Echo mit zwei Aktoren: Reader und Writer.


Die Methode input2output liefert nach wie vor eine Runnable. Dieses verwendet jetzt aber die beiden Aktoren Reader und Writer.

Reader und Writer erweitern die Klasse AbstractActor<String>.

Legen Sie Reader und Writer in das Package actor.

so habe ich es implementiert jedoch noch nicht vollständig ,wie geht das denn weiter.. 




> public class Input2Output implements Runnable {
> public static Runnable input2output(Input in, Output out) {
> 
> return new Runnable() {


----------



## KonradN (22. Dez 2022)

Also ohen wirkliche Details wird da kaum jemand etwas zu sagen können.

Wir kennen eure Klasse AbstractActor nicht. Und ihr habt irgendwelche Klassen Reader / Writer, die wir auch nicht kennen. 

Was ich Dir nur sagen kann: Dein Ansatz ist schon von Grund auf falsch. 


wxrrja@ hat gesagt.:


> Die Methode input2output liefert nach wie vor eine Runnable. Dieses verwendet jetzt aber die beiden Aktoren Reader und Writer.


Die Methode soll also die Parameter vom Typ Reader und Writer haben und nichtz von Input und Output.

Dann sieht der Ansatz auch sehr dubios aus - wozu implementiert Deine Klasse Runnable? Die Methode gibt ein Runnable zurück - die Klasse, in der die Methode steht, muss daher vermutlich nicht Runnable implementieren (Aber evtl. wird das von uns unbekannten Teilen der Aufgabe gefordert - das kann ich natürlich nicht ausschließen!)

Dann wundert mich, dass die Klasse Input2Output heisst - da hätte ich etwas wie InputOutputEcho erwartet. Aber wie oben schon gesagt: Das ist Raten - uns fehlen einfach viel zu viele existenzielle Informationen!


----------

